

The PHP Paradox - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/php-paradox/

======
samspenc
Doesn't this hold for all loosely-typed languages? Python, for example,
suffers from the same flaws - which IMHO is what makes it hard to build a full
IDE and debugger for that language.

